# PVC Feeder



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is for someone I spoke to earlier, I said I would post the feeders I built for my chickens. And if anyone else that might find they're pretty neat, they are easy to build.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow love iy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

